# Field-sweeping isopods?



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm sure this has been asked somewhere before, but I haven't been able to find it. Has anyone tried field-sweeping some of the larger native isopod species? I live in Baltimore, MD. Research shows that it's quite likely the species around me are Armadillidium vulgare. Anywho, I tried sweeping about 25 of them last year and putting them in a gallon of ABG with mag leaves on top. A few specks of yeast and a weekly spraying yielded hundreds over the course of about 2 months. I never did try putting them in the frog tank, though. Has anyone done this before? Would this type of critter work as part of a cleanup crew? I have a tank of Chazuta, so there is no way they could eat the adults. I doubt they'd even try. Babies would definitely make a decent meal, though. 

This species can roll entirely into a ball, so it has the harder shell too.

Any idea?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

I just started culturing them for my geckos, but I'm paranoid about giving them to my frogs because of parasites. I believe I've read other people doing it, but they were bread out over several generations in new containers. Not sure how much that does, if anything, to get rid of the parasites.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

I also noticed that bugsincyberspace offers the same species: clean up crew oniscus armadillidium pill sow bug isopod feeder cage tank janitor

Mark


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I heard they breed really slowly. But I'm pretty sure I've seen some brave souls use them. The only thing I'd be worried about are chemicals and pathogens.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I did it a few years ago. I think they last in the viv at least a year or 2...Not really sure why they eventually seemed to die off...Maybe the frogs got to the babies faster then they could reproduce and the adults died off. The frogs can really only eat the youngest ones. I don't know, maybe a triv or a terriblilis would try and adult but most frogs seem to leave them alone.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, I've gone and done it. I started a power culture with 247 of the guys in it ranging from around 1/64" to damn near 1". I'd say about 70% of them are under 1/3". The remaining 30% are obviously the adults. 



The kitty thinks their home is interesting (before adding any to the bin).



We'll see!
Mark


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Curious to see how it works out!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Most of our "back yard" isopods will take a minimum of 14 months to reach sexual maturity. So the generational cleaning method, to rid them of of potential pathogens, would take several years.
Dave, this is most likely why yours died off. The babies can't possibly survive the froggies for the minimum of 14 months, before they could reproduce. The adults eventually pass of old age.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Markw said:


> Well, I've gone and done it. I started a power culture with 247 of the guys in it ranging from around 1/64" to damn near 1". I'd say about 70% of them are under 1/3". The remaining 30% are obviously the adults.


FYI... The isopods in the picture are not *Armadillidium vulgare*....

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Ed said:


> FYI... The isopods in the picture are not *Armadillidium vulgare*....
> 
> Some comments
> 
> Ed


Hmm. Running through bugguide.net, they look to me like Porcellio dilatatus. But That can't be, because that's a west coast species. I'll do some more digging.

Mark


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, it seems that I have at least 2 species now that I look at them. Bottom left and bottom right. The ones on the right are much flatter and have the two bits out the back. The ones on the left come in both the lighter brown color you see there and the darker grey you see on the ones on the right, but are far more rotund, and have no bits out the back. They stay much better directly under their shell, and are far better at rolling into a ball. I know some of them can do it. I have seen them.



Close-up of the rotund species:


Mark


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> Most of our "back yard" isopods will take a minimum of 14 months to reach sexual maturity. So the generational cleaning method, to rid them of of potential pathogens, would take several years.
> Dave, this is most likely why yours died off. The babies can't possibly survive the froggies for the minimum of 14 months, before they could reproduce. The adults eventually pass of old age.


Might be right, but having babies for frogs to eat for year or 2 was nice


----------



## nirotorin (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks like you have scaber, and vulgare. You can breed both species in the same container. It's no biggie. They won't hybridize, or harm eachother. I think the scabers will breed faster though.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I bought in a shop some ispopdos, generically called "brown woodlice". I'm not sure if they are Armadidillium or Porcellio. They are very similar to yours but the color is between brown and orange (for young sepcimens, i think). They are too large for pums or thumbs, but I found that they reproduce well and the new born can be used as food. I noticed that they do not like as much moisture as trichorhina.


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

I picked up a few of these guys in my backyard for a small 7"x7" carnivore plant cube. I used some DFC soil and put some extra moss on top and they have popping out babies left and right. So far they do seem to have a very slow growth rate though.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

I was thinking about making a carnivore plant tank, very good to know!



jrodkinsey said:


> I picked up a few of these guys in my backyard for a small 7"x7" carnivore plant cube. I used some DFC soil and put some extra moss on top and they have popping out babies left and right. So far they do seem to have a very slow growth rate though.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

This is a bit ooff topic, but to be clear, there are no cries suitable for a carnivorous plant tank, yeah? 

Mark

Posted using my Galaxy Note II


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Markw said:


> This is a bit ooff topic, but to be clear, there are no cries suitable for a carnivorous plant tank, yeah?
> 
> Mark
> 
> Posted using my Galaxy Note II


I have no idea what that means.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Woah. That's what I get for using swype and not paying too much attention. 

It was really supposed to ask if I was correct in thinking that there are no suitable critters for a carnivorous plant tank. 

Mark


----------



## nirotorin (Jul 11, 2013)

I bet you could keep some isopods with carnivorous plants.


----------

